# 1 male betta or betta sorority in 55 gallon community tank?



## Miss Bad Wolf (Mar 18, 2016)

I have a 55 gallon tank that is an established community tank. Majority of the fish are guppies. I rent half a room and I want a betta (or a betta Sorority), but the betta can only be in the 55 gallon tank but I also have a half gallon tank.
I am thinking of trying to get a male betta or a bunch of female bettas if the females will get along with the adult guppies. There is a petsmart near my gym and also a fish store across the busy street that is near where I work.
I am thinking of going to the fish store near my job not this week but the following if that pet store has female bettas and getting some.
I am debating between adding the bettas to the community tank or getting bluetooth headphones for my iPad. which one do you recommend?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Which will make you the happiest? That is what I would go for.


----------



## Kylo328 (Dec 19, 2018)

I feel like it would depend on how many female bettas you would get. The safer route definitely would be to get a male. However with a 55 gallon tank and depending on how many hides there are and number of fish, it could work. A betta sorority can be a hit or miss.


----------



## Sorority_Mad (Dec 12, 2018)

with a 55 Gallon, depending on the footprint i'd split the tank. Have a single male in one section and Sorority in the other


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Sorority_Mad said:


> with a 55 Gallon, depending on the footprint i'd split the tank. Have a single male in one section and Sorority in the other


Sounds amazing, how would you do the split?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I think dividing the tank is a great idea.

I use acrylic dividers with .25 inch holes in them and use a separate filter and heater in each section. You can divide a long tank three ways with the center being more gallons than the end sections. For instance, I put dividers at 7.5"/19 cm from each end of my 20 long (30 inches/76 cm total) so the center is around 14 inches/35.5 cm. I think that is more attractive than tanks broken into equal sections. That is how I am going to divide my new tanks...which I am setting up sans plants...this weekend. Here is how my tank looked when I divided that way.









If you are interested send me a message and I will give you the email address of someone who might be able to make the dividers for you. They are not cheap but they will last forever.


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I think dividing the tank is a great idea.
> 
> I use acrylic dividers with .25 inch holes in them and use a separate filter and heater in each section. You can divide a long tank three ways with the center being more gallons than the end sections. For instance, I put dividers at 7.5"/19 cm from each end of my 20 long (30 inches/76 cm total) so the center is around 14 inches/35.5 cm. I think that is more attractive than tanks broken into equal sections. That is how I am going to divide my new tanks...which I am setting up sans plants...this weekend. Here is how my tank looked when I divided that way.
> 
> ...


That's a great idea, I am currently saving up for a 20 Long for purely this reason. I'd want 2x5G and 1x10 gallon sections
Although I did promise the Missus i'd sort out the Lounge tank first


----------

